# Chemex Filters



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

Due to there being a global shortage of these , will these work in a 6 cup Chemex ?

https://dancing-goat.co.uk/shop/for-home-hario-v60-02-one-four-cup-filter-paper-x100/

Or can someone link me to a suitable substitute , or even sell me a box if they have stock ?

Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes they will work, if you get an airlock, try a chopstick, or straw down the spout. Or, pouring in smaller pulses.


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Yes they will work, if you get an airlock, try a chopstick, or straw down the spout. Or, pouring in smaller pulses.


 Thanks mate , ive managed to find a company with the actual Chemex filters just arrived in stock , but its handy to know these will work.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

What's the difference between using v60 filters and chemex filters?

Looking to get a chemex soon and filters seem hard to come by


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Chemex are much thicker.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

And does that matter?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

spasypaddy said:


> And does that matter?


 Less likely to sag into the spout with a lot of water in the brewer. Chopstick, or a straw down the spout with V60 papers can stop stalling & very large slurries can still stall with Chemex papers.

More texture to brews with Chemex paper.

Ultimately, it doesn't 'matter' as you brew accordingly, more a question of preference.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Less likely to sag into the spout with a lot of water in the brewer. Chopstick, or a straw down the spout with V60 papers can stop stalling & very large slurries can still stall with Chemex papers.
> 
> More texture to brews with Chemex paper.
> 
> Ultimately, it doesn't 'matter' as you brew accordingly, more a question of preference.


 Thank you. Think I want to try chemex the way it's meant. So will hunt down some proper papers and a chemex itself.


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

https://www.maxicoffee.com/en-gb/chemex-filters-natural-filters-p-5461.html?lgw_code=11806-5461&gclid=CjwKCAiAxeX_BRASEiwAc1QdkVb36fD8tiGSRCDDHQDV9epR2RIHAYiYOwFps9vPWe69UX6ddX0mOxoCd_IQAvD_BwE

in stock



spasypaddy said:


> Thank you. Think I want to try chemex the way it's meant. So will hunt down some proper papers and a chemex itself.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Akula said:


> https://www.maxicoffee.com/en-gb/chemex-filters-natural-filters-p-5461.html?lgw_code=11806-5461&gclid=CjwKCAiAxeX_BRASEiwAc1QdkVb36fD8tiGSRCDDHQDV9epR2RIHAYiYOwFps9vPWe69UX6ddX0mOxoCd_IQAvD_BwE
> 
> in stock


 These are brown papers?


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

MWJB said:


> These are brown papers?


 Oh god so they are , i thought it was just the shade on the box , same box apart from a different shade of paper.

I think theres a shortage of paper for these due to all the covid masks 😂


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

MWJB said:


> These are brown papers?


 Does this matter?

Isn't that coming from Europe and then have high import charges?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

spasypaddy said:


> Does this matter?
> 
> Isn't that coming from Europe and then have high import charges?


 Need (more) rinsing.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Need (more) rinsing.


 OK, that's fine.

Read their brexit help page and have now ordered!

Thanks for the help


----------

